# Bonding PVC to acrylic



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

What are some options for glues or chemicals to bond PVC to acrylic?


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I've used heavy duty PVC cement and primer to get a very strong bond between PVC and Acrylic. I'm not sure how chemically welded it actually is, but it works well enough to bond an acrylic door to hinges.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

There may be a Weld-On formula for that particular use, but most acrylic cements won't bond well to pvc.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah good point, there is a weld on specific cement.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I used to build protein skimmers for the aquarium industry. The best adhesive for PVC to Acrylic is a 2 part formula called Weld-On 40.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I used to build protein skimmers for the aquarium industry. The best adhesive for PVC to Acrylic is a 2 part formula called Weld-On 40.


Thanks Doug. Wow that's pricey stuff! This looks like a legit place to buy it I think Weld-On #40 Pint Kit (A+B) Plexiglass Glue Adhesive


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They do make a cheaper, 4 oz size, but I'm not sure where you can find it.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> They do make a cheaper, 4 oz size, but I'm not sure where you can find it.


Turns out there is Plastics Shop 10 minutes from where I live! And they have all kinds of adhesives and plastics galore! I can't wait to check it out.

Thanks for the help, it got me on the right track.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Any time.


----------

